# Flash Failure Bricked Bionic kinda NEED help lol



## Dragonstar28 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well here is what is going on : I rooted my phone successively ,

Attempted to install a rom (eclipse) on my new Bionic

It did not install correctly it was taped in a boot loop now when I try and boot it up one of two things happen it go's into

1.AP Fastboot
or 
2. It will be boot but will not find the Verizon network just show no signal (with the eclipse Rom) I have tried to un root will not work I have tried different roms no clue what to do

So I DL RSDLite v5.5 : when i try to flash it I get error Failed Flash ->USB error

The phone is detected screen shot attached) 
I have also tried different ports and my laptop same results

so lost on what I can do can someone help me


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

From what i can read, I think your flashing the wrong xml file. What system version are you running and trying to flash? What eclipse version did u install and how did u install it?


----------



## mrgarrison (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah, are you sure you flashed the the correct system version? like from 902 to 902? i saw someone else had this same problem and that was the cause. they were on 901 and were trying to flash 902 and it created this problem... sorry, idk from first hand experience but let me know if you've fixed it or what brutha.


----------



## Bigsapz (Jul 8, 2011)

I just had this exact problem. Download the 902 fxz from Droid-life.com. It will take like 3 hours to download. Google it for link. Then download rsdlite 5.6. Flash the 902 fxz file with rsdlite and it will restore you to stock 902. Root with motofail. Good to go.

Sent from my ICED Bionic


----------



## neslerrah (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a link to a video and files you will need to flash .902 to your BIONIC.

BTW, the .902 you want to flash is: VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip

Once you get it working, you can use motofail to root your phone.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Did you switch to ap sierra.mode
Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## dbergman1005 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have been having the same exact problem excvept i cant get my battery to charge. its a brand new phone and running the .902. I Rooted it with Motofail and all. i tried installing some bootanimations from rom manager and when i restarted it it gave me this






.

anyone know how i can get the batery to charge so i can flash it with RSD.LITE 5.6.4


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Dude that sucks. The only way to charge as far as I know is to cut open a USB cable and stick the wires to the battery. There's a thread on xda or if you search Google you can find instructions. It actually does work (I had to do it a few months ago) so give it a shot. Just make sure you follow the instructions you find.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

dbergman1005 said:


> Ianyone know how i can get the batery to charge so i can flash it with RSD.LITE 5.6.4


Walk the battery into Verizon on lunch break or something. It's awkward but they'll charge it.


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Charge a dead battery:
1. Find someone with a bionic that will let you charge your battery in their phone.
2. Go to verizon and see if they can charge your phone.
3. Buy an extra battery (they usually come with enough charge to restore your phone).
4. Buy an external battery charger.
5. Modify an extra cable to charge your phone...here is a link.. [Howto] Fix "Battery Low - Cannot program" - xda-developers
6. buy a motorola factory flash cable. This type of cable has a different pin out and has the +5v on pin 1 which bypasses the battery and powers the device directly even without a battery inserted at all. here is a link... Team Black Hat


----------



## dbergman1005 (Apr 17, 2012)

thats pretty amazing, never really thought about trying out the "LOW BATTERY " rigging.. it worked great and i also needed the targa drivers needed for the ADB Interface..thanks guys helped alot..


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

never heard of charging the battery that way. Interesting. But I don't need to do all that. My extended battery was full when I started flashing back to stock using RSD Lite so I should be ok.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Should be able to charge the battery in recovery? That's how I got through my long nights.


----------

